# Free MP3 Downloads



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but I found an amazing site with free downloadable sounds/FX that you can use to make your own haunt sounds with. I'm talking THOUSANDS of sounds. If this is old news, I apologize.

http://www.freesound.org/index.php


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Old news to some is new news to others. Thanks for the link! 

I checked 'em out and they do seem to have quite a large library with a regular flow of new additions.


----------

